# $100 dollar 400 watt HPS setup?



## Stoney Bud (Sep 13, 2006)

$100 (plus shipping) for a 400 watt HPS with everything ready to go.

Rasta found this cool deal and said it would be cool if I shared it with everyone else. Sure not spamming here. I don't need any more lights right now, but it looks like a good thing maybe.

Right Here Is Where


I checked it out and it looks like it's a good deal to me too. It does say it's a "refurbished" ballasts, so theres probly a bad apple in there once in awhile. Who knows? For a new grower on a tight budget, this is perfect. Hey Mutt! Is this a deal? You can find anything, anywhere on the net. I'll bet you have one for half that. Hhahaaha, come on man, tell us.


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 13, 2006)

looks like a good deal, alot of ppl buy that same setup. heard its bringing in some nice harvests


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2006)

HA, Thats where I got my 250W from and love it. Bulbs I can find cheaper. but man his light set-ups are cheap. I found competitors but then when shipping got added, that place still came out on top.


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 13, 2006)

i have yet to purchase an hps but thats where i plan on going


----------



## ROOR (Sep 13, 2006)

insidesun.com is great for econo 400w units....they are refurbished ballasts, but you can spend an extra $30 or so for a brand new ballast if refurbished bothers you...

like mutt said, look elsewhere for bulbs....


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2006)

For smaller HPS/MH and bulbs E-conolite.com is a decent place. They even gotta nice catalog. I have a couple of low watt MH's from there. Just have to gut em and make the ballast remote which isn't that difficult. Got some 70W-150W really cheap. and my HPS bulbs are only like 5-6 bucks. I went and bought a case of em.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the information everyone. We have so much knowldge on this site for growing, it sometimes astounds me!

With our combined effort, everyone can have great grows!


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldnt even have a grow if it wasnt for this fourm!


----------



## Smoked Out One (Sep 21, 2006)

im thinking of getting a 1000w one with the conversion bulb. bout 300$ sumthin.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 22, 2006)

I was told the ballest overheats on those quickley and you won't get the same life out of them as hydrofarm, or other known names. I spent a lot of money on mine, and it seems to be worth it. Don't tell me I didn't have to because mine was 4 times that price...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

AeroTX said:
			
		

> I was told the ballest overheats on those quickley and you won't get the same life out of them as hydrofarm, or other known names. I spent a lot of money on mine, and it seems to be worth it. Don't tell me I didn't have to because mine was 4 times that price...


 
You got a digital switchable Aero?

Yeah, I've heard the same thing. my 250W old fashioned Ballast get hot as hell. I only have it on a 12 schedule tho and have a fan on it. So I'm not too worried about heat. but If I ran it 24/0 I'd def. go to a digi.

What bulb ya runnin?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a non digital 1000 watt and it sure as hell does get hot under veg. Although I don't run 24/0 but still 18 or 20 hours gives it plenty of time to heat up. I have a small fan on it to make sure it doesn't over heat.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow, I spent $350 on my 430 HPS almost a decade ago. Even at that price, it's had the best investment return on almost anything I can think of in my home.


----------

